# Minnesota Green Expo



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Who's going to the Expo this week? I'll be there tomorrow...


----------



## BDB (Nov 24, 2005)

Just read this. We had a booth there.....was there Tues, Wed, Thur and had a baby girl on Fri. So I took last week off.....from everything. Same poop different year. But it has been getting respectively better over the past few years.


----------

